# Where to find Wood?



## cashlow (Nov 13, 2010)

I live in Northwest Indiana does anybody know where to get different types of wood. Lowe's, Homedepot only have hickory,mesquite etc looking for cherry or pecan or something a little different.Where do you get your wood besides having to order off the web.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 13, 2010)

Try hardware stores.  We have two different chains near us (Ace and one other I can't recall the name of).  Both carry more than the hickory, mesquite.  I'm certain they carry apple -- cause that is what I buy.  I've also bought pecan but not sure it is a regular stock there.


----------



## caveman (Nov 13, 2010)

Cashlow.  There are three places that I purchase my wood from.  One is this site: http://www.charcoalstore.com/?gclid=CKiCleqLn6UCFRZ-5Qod21VHJQ

Another is this site: http://www.premiumfirewood.biz/bbq_cooking_wood.html

And the third is a place called Bar-Be-Que Palace which is local to me.  I gave up searching at Lowe's & home depot.  Put in a good order so that you don't run short.  I like the charcoalstore better but that my preference.  Give them a shot if you can't find anything else working for you in your area.  Good luck.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 13, 2010)

I get mine online from barbecuewood.com in Yakima, WA. Great  variety and you can get chunks and chips.


----------



## iso (Nov 14, 2010)

What woods are native to your area? You can try trading for other woods with SMF board members. For example I have lots of cherry wood because it is native to my area. It works great for poultry and pork. Other good smoking woods like white/red oak are not native to the area so I end up having to buy it from barbequewoods.com.


----------



## chillicothe (Nov 20, 2010)

I got ahold of a local tree trimming business and he typically sells firewood from jobs he does, but luck me I can just stop by and grab a few pieces whenever I need it.  He is also going to get ahold of me when he knocks down some apple trees here real soon.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 20, 2010)

Post a wanted ad on Craigslist.


----------



## treeguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I am in illinois, right next to the border of NW indiana.  I have a small tree service and usually have a good supply of decent wood.  Feel free to send me a pm if you want some wood from time to time.  I currently have a large supply of apricot, cherry, sugar maple, pear, apple, etc.

Chris


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 20, 2010)

Question -- would wood that has been through a chipper be ok to use in a smoker?  I've heard of problems with collecting sawdust from a chain saw that has oil on the blades.  Are the chipper blades (or whatever) lubricated with oil?

A while back we had some tree work done, and afterwards I was kicking myself for not asking the guy for some of the apple wood he trimmed off of our crabapple tree.  He ground it through his chipper, along with a lot of other stuff already in there.


----------



## smokermark (Nov 21, 2010)

I have purchased woods from all of the following sources with satisfactory results.  Ace Hardware and Menard's here locally as well.  Maine Grilling, Smokinlicious and Hawaii Guava are probably the best sources online for quality (seasoned, clean, absent bark, ETC.) that I've experienced. The others are very good as well I've never had to send anything back or complain anyway and I'm particular.  Happy smoke trails!  ; )

http://www.mainegrillingwoods.com/  

  A

http://www.smokinlicious.com/  

http://www.hawaiiguava.com/  

http://jnfirewood.com/  

http://bbqsmokingwood.com/proddetail.asp?prod=Chunks  

http://franktownfirewood.com/cooking.html  

   (


----------



## treeguy (Nov 21, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> Question -- would wood that has been through a chipper be ok to use in a smoker?  I've heard of problems with collecting sawdust from a chain saw that has oil on the blades.  Are the chipper blades (or whatever) lubricated with oil?
> 
> A while back we had some tree work done, and afterwards I was kicking myself for not asking the guy for some of the apple wood he trimmed off of our crabapple tree.  He ground it through his chipper, along with a lot of other stuff already in there.


The trick to using wood through a chipper is making sure you know what you are getting.  Usaually the chip trucks are full of multiple species of tree.  Since i know what is going through my chipper i know what I am getting.  I have chipped many apple trees and used the chips with great success. 

The blades of the chipper do not have any oil on them.

As far as the chainsaw oil goes.... all chainsaws will have oil on the blade.  So anything cut with a chainsaw in effect will have some residue oil on it.  I have never noticed it when cooking.  I imagine as the wood ages what little oil there is goes away.

Chris


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 21, 2010)

treeguy said:


> As far as the chainsaw oil goes.... all chainsaws will have oil on the blade.  So anything cut with a chainsaw in effect will have some residue oil on it.  I have never noticed it when cooking.  I imagine as the wood ages what little oil there is goes away.
> 
> Chris


Thanks for the info.

In the post I read about using sawdust from a chainsaw, the poster said that he used a vegetable oil product versus motor oil.  My guess is that the sawdust would be affected more than wood chunks.


----------



## aftershox454 (Dec 8, 2010)

oooohhhh one in yakima!

very nice- i've been trying to find a more LOCAL source for my wood other than the big box store


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 8, 2010)

Live in Missouri. Lots of oak and hickory but I have apple and peach trees in my yard and they have to be pruned regularly. Get a fair amout from them. Can get pecan if I want to make a short road trip to some of the local growers.


----------

